# Can u to turn a CD-ROM Drive into A MP3/VCD Player  ?



## Thor (Jun 3, 2005)

I Can't !    
Hello There Mates !
 I hv a LG 52x CD-ROM Drive sitting Duck in My Cabinet !!
Selling it will fetch at the max 400 bucks. So I was wondering is there any way I can turn the drive into a MP3/VCD Player? Albeit , this will be heavier/bulkier but then it may save me a lump sum of money.

Any Ideas ?


----------



## Thor (Jun 6, 2005)

Aww! Common Guys! Some one must know Something atleast?


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 6, 2005)

*help...*

hey Thor ... converting a CD-ROM drive into a Mp3/VCD player is a tough job... I know how 2 convert ur Drive into a simple audio CD player .. buy a SMPS Power supply [12V-5V-GND-(-5V)-(-12V)] connect the 4 pin power socket into the Drives back..then plug a earphone into ur drive's analogue audio out socket in the front face of the drive... u can control the tracks, vol. contrl etc from the press-switches on ur Drive's front panel. But to convert it into a VCD player u can refer to the JAN 2000 issue of ELECTRONICS FOR YOU magazine ( www.electronicsforu.com) whr they hv used a MPEG decoder card (costs around Rs 1000) to convert an audio CD player 2 a VCD player. U hv 2 kno soldering coz u hv to open up the drive in order 2 locate a IC Chip (listed in the magazine) and locate a certain EFMin Pin of that which will be ur video out pin which will be connected to the signal in of the decoder card... refer to the magazine and u'll kno about the knohows !!! [/url]


----------



## amit_arya (Jun 9, 2005)

Thor said:
			
		

> Selling it will fetch at the max 400 bucks.


You wont even get that much pal.....


----------



## Shikhar (Jun 23, 2005)

Any link for the online tutorial


----------



## Shikhar (Jun 23, 2005)

Found out one link

*private.addcom.de/KeithWilson/Projects/mucop.htm

Download that file also on the webpage.


----------

